# Fog



## spiralout

Post your fog shots!

*Unfortunately, these first are gone *


----------



## conch

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Corry

Those are some awesome shots!!  Conch, that first one is amazing!


----------



## conch

thanks. your doing good, mod.


----------



## Blackswann

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Sergiozal

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ksmattfish

*Link gone*


----------



## Sand_On_The_Breeze




----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## srobb

Hmmm, looks like this is a little ancient, but since I have some fog shots, here goes anyway.


----------



## the_jersey_lilly_2000

here's one of my favorite fog pictures I've taken.


----------



## LaFoto

I am always happy to see some of the older Theme-threads dug up and resurrected with new pics!!!


----------



## photong

A marina in Windsor, Ontario. I forget the name.



​
Ojibway Park



​


----------



## elchrispy

Two i took a few weeks ago:


----------



## Lurpisdesign

Show your fog photos :>

Mine so far:


----------



## dl4449

Here are mine I love fog shots
Troy


----------



## LaFoto

"Show your---" or "Let's see your---"-threads are theme threads and therefore belong into the Photo Themes, where there has been a theme on "fog" since 2005. I merged the newly started one with the existing one.

And can contribute, too:
























http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3614/3289351475_9a364fd02b_o.jpg


----------



## SlimPaul

Here's mine.


----------



## Rob_W

*Links gone *


----------



## Hobbes

We had this not so thick fog a couple of weeks ago and it kinda made the night scene a lot more interesting.







Unedited in camera b&w


----------



## Hobbes

an edited version of one of my pictures


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## Buckster

sheltiefan said:


> *Low lying fog in Glacier Bay, Alaska*


That's a really sweet shot!  Love it!

Here's a few more foggys:

1 - Lake Martin, Louisiana





2 - Lake Martin, Louisiana





3 - Lake Martin, Louisiana





4 - Lake Martin, Louisiana





5 - Lake Martin, Louisiana





6 - Lake Martin, Louisiana





7 - Lake Martin, Louisiana





8 - Pacifica, California





9 - Woodbridge, Virginia


----------



## Silverdreamer3

some older pics of mine before i got the Sony, they were taken with my little Canon powershot


----------



## sheltiefan

Thank you Buckster!  I appreciate the feedback.  

I have seen some of your posts and your work is amazing!


----------



## PhotoXopher

*Links gone *


----------



## Hobbes




----------



## Hobbes

*Link gone *











*Link gone *

..and of course a Photoshopped photo inspired by Silent Hill 3


----------



## LaFoto

Night plus fog do stand for an interesting combination - as Hobbes was saying a lot earlier. And it is in HIS country where I managed to take this night-fog photo (the building is famous!) 






http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3050/2804845867_ee1233b836_o.jpg


----------



## Hobbes

LaFoto said:


> Night plus fog do stand for an interesting combination - as Hobbes was saying a lot earlier. And it is in HIS country where I managed to take this night-fog photo (the building is famous!)



Wow! Great shot, Corinna!
hmm I don't really remember saying that but I do agree lol I just love shooting cityscape when it's foggy though I never had the chance to do that when I lived in Stockholm


----------



## Hobbes

@sheltiefan
wow! That one is amazing! It really looks like one of the opening scenes in the movie The Mist :O if you have seen that one


----------



## sheltiefan

Thank you Hobbes!  I appreciate the feedback.  That pic is my favorite from that trip, perhaps my alltime favorite.  I highly recommend EVERYONE  take an Alaskan cruise at least once.  The sights are beyond description.


----------



## kundalini




----------



## Hobbes

sheltiefan said:


> Thank you Hobbes!  I appreciate the feedback.  That pic is my favorite from that trip, perhaps my alltime favorite.  I highly recommend EVERYONE  take an Alaskan cruise at least once.  The sights are beyond description.



There is actually an Alaskan cruise? :O
sounds really cool and fun. So how many days does it last and from where to where does this cruise go? and I guess it must be during the summer since it's like quite dark there during the winter


----------



## Hobbes

kundalini said:


>



hmmm it looks very pixelated or something :S :-\


----------



## LaFoto

More mist than fog ... but I found these in the archives. Took them 3 years ago.


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## Hobbes

@Rob_w
wow that one looks scary and surreal :O Awesome!


----------



## BIG RYAN




----------



## msvg




----------



## el_shorty




----------



## D3KNikki




----------



## pugnacious33




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## brianT

*Links gone *


----------



## Natalie

Y'all got nothing on the Bay Area when it comes to fog!


----------



## 1limited92




----------



## frank06

same as my last entry to the driving pics category....


----------



## frank06

Neat effect given from the highway street lights within the fog. Was never able to take a pic like this again, not sure what I did to even get it!


----------



## djmoonlight

This is awesome..Great captured...


----------



## fokker

*Links gone *


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## sojourn

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2726/4410439538_7a4b508fe7_b.jpg


----------



## hossmaster




----------



## DiamondCactus

Actually right behind this is Seattle.  Downtown is about 1/4 of a mile behind these cranes


----------



## hqphotography




----------



## Hobbes




----------



## LaFoto

Visby, capital of Gotland, in the fog


----------



## Edsport

Here's my go at it...


----------



## Amocholes

The Green River at Mammoth Cave National Park Just before Thanksgiving


----------



## Destin

*Link gone *


----------



## Capeesh

Fog in Dundee, rolling up the River Tay


----------



## wphantom

One more from the water Mirror of Bordeaux, France


----------



## 06_blkout




----------



## Buckster




----------



## jtee

My old logo and size .


----------



## LaFoto

Beach in the fog


----------



## smanuel

Watching the fog


----------



## Buckster




----------



## LaFoto

0033_11-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0019_11-June_ChicagoWillisTower von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

064_SF_GoldenGateBridge von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## MiFleur

The pond under the rain by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## danbob6

Diving platform
Greenlake, Seattle


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Oooh, this theme had escaped me! Not much of an ambassador for the lesser-used sections, am I?


----------



## Philmar

After the fog rolled in - Woodbine Beach boardwalk, Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Jalopeno




----------



## Philmar

RC Harris filtration plant shrouded in lake effect fog - Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

After the fog rolled in at the Leuty Lifeguard Station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Orca and whale spotting - Juneau, Alaska by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lone horse surrounded by sulphur gasses emitted from Bromo Volcano - Java Indonesia by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

remote Haraz mountains of Yemen by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Mrauk U temple misty morning - Myanmar by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dramatic sunrise over a remote villages perched on the Haraz Mountains of Yemen by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo

Morning in Juneau


----------



## Philmar

...and then the fog rolled in by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Abstract long exposure of moving ice blocks in Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Foggy and humid morning on the boardwalk by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Scott Whaley




----------



## Gardyloo

A couple of oldies...

Newcastle morning



 

Edinburgh morning


----------



## Philmar

One foggy morning on the boardwalk by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Foggy morning along Eastern Avenue by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Foggy start to the day in the Don Valley by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Foggy sunrise by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Ongiara heads for Ward&#x27;s Island through harbour fog by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Steamy humid sunrise over hilltop stupas - Mrauk U, Myanmar by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Philmar

Misty start to the day ...Scarborough Bluffs in the background by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Burke Lake Park by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Steamy August days on the boardwalk by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

walking the dogs in the misty beach volleyball courts by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Scott Whaley

Philmar said:


> Steamy humid sunrise over hilltop stupas - Mrauk U, Myanmar by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


Love shot


----------



## Philmar

Foggy morning by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Watching the fog roll in off Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Surfing in primordial soup of Lake Ontario&#x27;s freezing fog due to wind chill of -32 degrees Celsius by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Snowman in a deep freeze....frozen lake smog in the background is due to the extreme cold temperatures by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Foggy morning by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Foggy days by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Foggy skyline view by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Before dawn on a foggy spring morning by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Foggy morning on Queen St by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Smoggy start to the day from Agra Fort - Agra, India by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lake fog and flock of cormorants by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Massive Yadanabon Pagoda - Mrauk U, Myanmar by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Abandonned boat in off-leash area by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Foggy morning for the lifeguards by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Foggy day in Kew gardens by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Foggy day on the boardwalk by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Foggy night at the Kew Gardens bandshell by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Foggy Woodbine Beach volleyball courts by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Foggy sunrise on Balmy Beach by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

